# A Wooden Reuleaux



## ChrisFJS (13/3/16)

I saw this and I just had to share it. Not exactly a wooden mod but it is a real wood wrap.





It's from a company called WÜD. They make a variety of real wood wraps for most popular mods. 

Grimmgreen also has a review on it


Here's their website http://wudbx.com/

I'll put some extra ones here just to give you an idea

Noisy Cricket:





Snow Wolf:





Istick 100w:





They look really cool but do you guys think something like this is worth the 25$ plus shipping from the states and would it last?
I'm itching to buy one bit still not quite sure

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan (13/3/16)

Looks cool, price is a bit steep for a wrap though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (13/3/16)

Awesomeness  Not only the ReoNaults can get a woody

Reactions: Like 1


----------

